# scrollbar ausschalten?



## Ben1st (9. März 2005)

hi!
ich suche eine möglichkeit, die scrollbar auszuschalten, weil ich eh nur eine zentrierte tabelle habe.
schaut euch das doch mal an unter: www.bengronau.de

als vergleich so wie ich es gerne hätte: www.raumentwurf.com

irgendwie checke ich das aber nicht!

vielen dank für eure hilfe,

gruß, ben


----------



## friar (9. März 2005)

ähm ich hab keine scrollbar 
 liegt aber wohl daran das der liebe liebe firefox das nur anzeigt wenns auch benötigt wird


----------



## Ben1st (9. März 2005)

hmmm....OK, hab im moment nur IE drauf.

und da habe ich das problem....jemand anders ne lösung? oder seht ihr das garnicht als problem?


----------



## redlama (10. März 2005)

Also das der Scrollbalken angezeigt wird, ist definitiv kein Problem!
Ich finde es eher befremdlich, wenn kein Scrollbalken da ist (im IE).
Aber das Deine Seite um ein Paar Pixel zu scrollen geht, das finde ich schon ein wenig seltsam, ...
Da scheint der Inhalt größer zu sein, als die Seite (und ich fahre eine 1152x864 Auflösung)!
Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, das Kreuz aus Mauszeiger finde ich auch nicht sonderlich gut, ...

redlama


----------



## Maik (10. März 2005)

```
body { overflow: auto; }
```
>>> Scrollbars werden erst angezeigt, wenn der Inhalt grösser ist, als die Seite. (gilt nur für IE)

greez, maik.l


----------



## Ben1st (10. März 2005)

hmmm...wenn ich das mache kommt zusätzlich noch ne horizontale scrollbar hinzu!

sehr komisch -- irgendwas muss da bei mir ja mit der größe nicht stimmen, habe aber eigentlich in eine tabelle (100%) eine feste tabelle (660x400px) geschachtelt.


----------



## redlama (10. März 2005)

Dann versuch's doch mal mit width: 99% und height:99%
Vielleicht wird das Problam ja damit behoben, ...

redlama


----------



## Art_Vanderley (10. März 2005)

Hallo,

hast du es mal in dem Style tag mit "overflow:hidden" versucht?


----------



## Ben1st (10. März 2005)

ahhhhhhhh!

Supergeil! Vielen Dank für den Tip!

Gruß, Benjamin


----------

